
Show HN: tttfi – Middleware for IFTTT - kamikat
https://github.com/kamikat/tttfi
======
rockostrich
I'm not sure middleware is the right term for a server that responds to
webhooks.

Either way, I think this is a good introduction for someone who is looking to
do very simple things with an IFTTT integration. I don't think a node.js
server running a python script inside of a docker container is the best way to
go about it. Anyone who is trying to learn how to write integrations to
services (such as IFTTT) will get the wrong impression if they try to dissect
this code.

~~~
ehsankia
Yeah. I made something similar with a raspberry pi I had around the house.
Hosted a simple HTTP Server using 10 lines of Flask, and used IFTTT's Maker
service to glue it all together.

There are many ways of getting this setup, whatever you're most comfortable
with. The key here is that this Maker service exists that let's you do basic
REST input/output

~~~
cel1ne
I used postgresql along with postgREST to get my smartphone talk via ifttt to
my raspberrypi.

no code except the SQL-Schema and complete freedom in data and API design.

~~~
unixhero
Interesting!!

------
_Marak_
If you are interested in doing this locally ( without IFTTT dependency ), I'd
suggest checking out:
[https://github.com/stackvana/microcule](https://github.com/stackvana/microcule)

------
zrail
Zapier has this built in. Granted you can only really write scripts that run
directly on their platform in JavaScript, but within that scope you can do
basically anything you want.

You can also write your own private apps that execute on your own
infrastructure in whatever language you want.

[https://zapier.com/developer/documentation/v2/scripting/](https://zapier.com/developer/documentation/v2/scripting/)

~~~
voltagex_
Isn't Zapier a lot more expensive though?

~~~
zrail
Yes $20 per month is a lot more expensive than free, I suppose, but Zapier
also has a limited free plan that would probably cover what OP is doing.

------
hengheng
Slightly OT: I signed up for the IFTTT newsletter a long time ago, in hopes to
find out what people use the thing for. Turns out it's impossible to
unsubscribe from that newsletter, which disqualified the whole service in my
eyes.

~~~
ahazred8ta
hengheng, "To disable these emails, sign in to manage your settings or
unsubscribe."
[https://ifttt.com/passwords/forgot](https://ifttt.com/passwords/forgot)

Does this link work for you?

[https://ifttt.com/emails/unsubscribe?email_type=newsletter](https://ifttt.com/emails/unsubscribe?email_type=newsletter)
(visiting this link unsubscribes you if you're signed in)

~~~
corobo
> sign in to manage your settings or unsubscribe

That is not an unsubscribe link. Unsub links remove you from the list _without
having to log in_

One of my more annoying frequent inbox flyers is a newsletter from some
website or other that says I need to log in to change my preferences.. only my
account there must have been purged as they have no record of my email address
(the exact email being sent the newsletters)

Sites - just provide easy one-click unsubscribe links, chances are it'll
improve your open/click rate as you're letting people who aren't interested
sift themselves out.

------
jld
I wish IFTTT were faster. Many recipes only seem to be run a few times a day.

I've been concocting a bunch of things in AWS Lamdba lately which should be in
a service like IFTTT.

~~~
gs1
The infrequent pollings were an irritating aspect of IFTTT. Also, I wished for
more advanced functionality similar to what Yahoo Pipes provided.

~~~
mod
Yahoo pipes is gone, right? So for us who didn't experience it, what kind of
advanced functionality did it offer that is missing in ifttt?

~~~
ahazred8ta
Briefly, Pipes worked with feeds and data streams. IFTTT triggers on events.

[https://google.com/search?q=ifttt+yahoo+pipes](https://google.com/search?q=ifttt+yahoo+pipes)

[https://www.import.io/post/5-yahoo-pipes-alternatives-
that-a...](https://www.import.io/post/5-yahoo-pipes-alternatives-that-are-
actually-better-than-pipes/)

------
sdoering
Legacy python nowadays? I really cannot understand why one would use legacy
with a new project.

Sorry but I could understand if you had to maintain a legacy code base.

~~~
twblalock
The majority of the Python programmers I know still use Python 2 for new
projects.

~~~
tuxxy
I don't believe this for a minute.

Sure, lots of Enterprise apps use Python 2 because that was what they could
build with.

I'm a Python developer and I don't know anyone who doesn't use Python 3 by
default.

I understand this is purely anecdotal, but it seems outlandish to say that
Python devs mostly use Python 2.

~~~
fermuch
This is still anecdotical, but most python developers I know would chose py2
if given the choice. It's what they know, and they don't want to change
semantics even if it's just changing how you write prints.

~~~
anilakar
Counter-anecdote: Not a single developer I know wants to touch Python 2 after
trying to get Django to work reliably with Unicode.

Then again, if your language is completely representable with US-ASCII, you
might not have experienced the pain caused by having to unit test pretty much
all string operations in your code.

------
dmerrick
Wonderful idea. So wonderful, in fact, it makes one wonder what is taking
IFTTT so long to offer up similar functionality.

~~~
eli
I don't think it's compatible with their business model to allow arbitrary
integrations.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
Wait, I thought they had the maker channel specifically for creating arbitrary
custom integrations?

